# Geotech Sample Problem



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Please evaluate the grain size distribution chart taken from the geotechnical analysis section of an engineering report presented below.







From the chart, please identify/calculate

a. D85

b. D60

c. D50

d. D30

e. D15

f. D10

g. Coefficient of Uniformity

h. Coefficient of Curvature

i. AASHTO Soil Classification

g. Unified Soil Classification System

Good luck !

JR


----------



## EL Nica PE (Dec 20, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Please evaluate the grain size distribution chart taken from the geotechnical analysis section of an engineering report presented below.
> 
> 
> From the chart, please identify/calculate
> ...


JR,

Do you work for PSI? or you just got this report from them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

This report was included in a report submitted for my review (regulatory agency). 

JR


----------



## djgint (Feb 7, 2008)

jregieng said:


> Please evaluate the grain size distribution chart taken from the geotechnical analysis section of an engineering report presented below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a) .85

B) .2

c) .18

d) .14

e) .13

f) .11

g) 1.8

h) .89

i) A-3

j) SP


----------



## djgint (Feb 7, 2008)

djgint said:


> a) .85B) .2
> 
> c) .18
> 
> ...


Sorry

a) .25

B) .2


----------

